
Earth: a global map of wind, weather, and ocean conditions - CarolineW
https://earth.nullschool.net/#current/particulates/surface/level/overlay=pm10/orthographic=242.24,46.50,568/loc=-123.599,41.705
======
sliken
Not sure why this is noteworthy, there are much better site that are very
similar.

Like say this one: [https://www.windy.com/](https://www.windy.com/)

Similar look/feel, but shows predictions as well as the current state. Also
allows to pick between your forecast models.

~~~
Mayzie
Also [http://ventusky.com/](http://ventusky.com/) , which was the first
service like this that I have seen, and was at the top of HN once.

